# HELP Flowerhorn Cichlid



## Balu (Feb 9, 2009)

Help he is swimming up side down .. he doesn't look like he's dying just up side down.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

More than likely his air bladder is having issues. Unfortunately very hard to next to impossible to fix. Euthanasia may be your only option, but I'll move the topic to health anyhow...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long has the tank been set up?

What size tank is this?

What are the inhabitants of the tank?

What are the water parameters?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

Was the fish showing any signs of illness before you found him upside down? Has he been eating? Lethargic?

We're going to need alot more information in order to help.


----------



## Balu (Feb 9, 2009)

He has been right side up again all afternoon, not sure what is happening.

How long has the tank been set up? 3 weeks

What size tank is this? Answer: 75 gallon

What are the inhabitants of the tank? Answer: Just Him and a Pleco

What are the water parameters? Answer: Ph is at 70

What is your normal tank maintenance routine? Answer: I vaccum the stones and 30-40% water change on Wed.

Was the fish showing any signs of illness before you found him upside down? Has he been eating? Lethargic? Answer: He was eating fine, nothing unusal. He is digging a hole in the gravel. I feed him some frozen pea's today and with in half an hour turned back over litterly and back to his normal self.


----------



## Balu (Feb 9, 2009)

It is now 9:42 pm and he is upside down again. He is trying to swim properly, then flips over.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay, did you cycle the tank before you added the flowerhorn? If not, this may be your problem.

What are your readings for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## Balu (Feb 9, 2009)

How do cycle the tank? I don't know how to test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. I have a Ph tester and the water is 72 this morning.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't think that's the problem that the tank isn't cycled, but that too could kill him. There's bacteria that live in the tank that turn amonia (which the fish produce in their waist) into nitrItes (which is also harmful to fish), and other bacteria that turn the nitrItes into nitrAtes. NitrAtes aren't harmful to fish, but if you get too much of it, it can irritate them. Your local pet store should sell test kits for amonia, nitrites, nitrates, etc. The liquid test kits are better, but there are strips that are easier to use.

Cycling: You can jump start the tank cycling process by either adding some gravel or filter media from a running, cycled tank, or there are products you can buy that supposedly do the same thing. I haven't used these products, but I'd assume that they work.

If left alone, the tank will cycle by itself, but the amonia and nitrItes may get too high and kill the fish.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

moto_master said:


> I don't think that's the problem that the tank isn't cycled


I'm curious to hear how the cycle wouldn't be responsible for this.

3 weeks into a tank cycle is enough to make any fish be upside down.

You need to read the article in the library here on the nitrogen cycle, Balu, but do a large water change first with a good dechlorinator that removes both chlorine and chloramines. And pick up some test kits for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. You're going to need them.

Was the water change on Wednesday the first one you've done?

The ammonia levels in the cycling tank may have done permanent damage to the flowerhorn, but if you get the water straightened up now and feed minimal amounts until you're sure the cycle is complete, you might be able to turn things around.


----------



## Balu (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, no I have done it 3 times now. Jan. 28th, Feb.4th & 11th. Everything is rutine here or it would be kasos! He was givin to me and I am wondering if this was a prevous problem and that is why she parted with him. When he was put in the tank he was put in with some of his previous water also The water is treated with Seachem Central American Buffer Adjusts pH level to 7.0 Removes Chlorine, Chloramines and Ammonia.  He is back to normal once again today it seems to come and go. Also the pleco that is in the tank with him has had no changes.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, I learned something new today! I wasn't aware that the buffer also serves as a dechlorinator!

You do use it with each water change, though, right?

I'm glad you were doing some water changes, but it still wouldn't be enough with a tank that is going through the cycle with fish in it that you intend to keep. Even though you just have the two fish in the tank, larger fish mean more waste output.

You really need some good liquid reagent (not strip) test kits. That is the only way you're going to be able to determine how many water changes you need to do and how often.


----------



## Balu (Feb 9, 2009)

I wrote exactly what is on the bottle. Yes I do But not a full dose. I also added Aquari-Sol. I pick up a kit tonight after my husband gets home. Where in southern on. Are you? Maybe you should check it your self??


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

cichlidaholic said:


> I'm curious to hear how the cycle wouldn't be responsible for this.


Before I came to this site I'd killed many of fish with un-cycled tanks, and none of them swam upside down. The only upside down fish were dead fish. I suppose it's possible that that's the problem, but I think it's an issue with it's air bladder. But if she can get him in a good healthy environment then it's possible that the fish could get better. I've saved a lot of sick fish, but never had one swim upside down, so I am admittedly not knowledgeable on this. Just wanted to try and help her help the fish.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

*** never heard of fish swimming upside down from bad water, ammonia and nitrite bond to the hemoglobin, restricting oxygen, this would not make a fish that appears normal otherwise, float upside down, it will usually cause a fade in color and the fish would lay on ts side, breathing very heavily, or, the more common way is to put it snout at the top over the water and breathe hard for air.

easy way to figure this out... is your fish breathing hard?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The reason I suggested euthanasia is because I've never been able to bring a fish back from swimming up side down.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I just had a similar episode with a large peacock. 
It was the fist time I was able to save a fish from the upside down syndrome.
Good luck, will to live, and super clean water was the cure in my opinion.

I put him in a 10 gallon tank. Did daily water changes at about 30% and treated the tank with 5 teaspons of salt. After about 4 or 5 days the swimming became normal.

Shortly after, the fish developed secondary bacterial infections. The symptoms included popeye, fin and tail rot, and some serious mouth and body fungus. I then treated for those as well.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

My flowerhorn does some odd things, but he's never swam upside down before. He gets mad when I have people over and things get loud, he stays in the corner and sulks until everyone leaves.


----------



## Balu (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi wasn't trying to cause a fight here. All levels are normal and he has been back to normal for 6 days now. I treated the tank with salt and so far so good. Thanks for your time.


----------

